# Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".



## Fish (Nov 27, 2013)

The Small Print




Competition Entry Payment Method
B



The Central/Midlands Regional Qualifiers will be held at Kenilworth Golf Club 

The winter rate is only Â£20, however, I can sign in 3 guests during the qualifying period for only Â£50, that's less than Â£17.00 each, however, in the spirit of the game, I will waive my membership so we all pay only Â£12.50 each on the first arranged date which I will use as my qualifying match :thup:  I will then play and accompany 3 guests thereafter at the rate of Â£17 per person.  

If we have a large number of players wishing to play and get together as a mini-meet, then we have a Winter Special which includes a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee, 18 Holes and a Chefs Special www.kenilworthgolfclub.co.uk/assets/files/Green Fees/01830 A5 Winter Winner NEW 2013 lr.pdf

I am quite flexible as to playing mid-week and at weekends although a lot of weekends are now pre-booked with my Winter League & Super 16's competitions so getting your names down quickly so I can arrange 4-balls (3 + me) ASAP will be extremely helpful.

Please state your interest below along with any available days/dates that you can play or can't play so I can build up the 4-ball groups quickly and lets get this show on the road.

The course is playing excellent for the time of the year, we only have 1 temporary green currently due to work on the par5 12th hole being worked on but it will come back into play very soon and is still playing close to 500yds.

So, here we go :whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Robin, 

Dependant on date etc I would be up for playing your track :thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Robin, 

Dependant on date etc I would be up for playing your track :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm keeping this as simple and as flexible as possible hence not trying to get everyone together on any particular day which I think will have its own hurdles, I think by me entertaining as many groups of 4 (3 + me) as possible whether its just a 4-ball one day or greater numbers another, we can attract more people to our region.

I will update a spreadsheet as I collect names and then start arranging dates with you all to suit.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			I'm keeping this as simple and as flexible as possible hence not trying to get everyone together on any particular day which I think will have its own hurdles, I think by me entertaining as many groups of 4 (3 + me) as possible whether its just a 4-ball one day or greater numbers another, we can attract more people to our region.

I will update a spreadsheet as I collect names and then start arranging dates with you all to suit.
		
Click to expand...

Well if you do manage to get 20 on the same day that package inc food isn't too bad.


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well if you do manage to get 20 on the same day that package inc food isn't too bad.
		
Click to expand...

Yes its a good deal so hopefully once the names start appearing I will have something to work with but if people are restricted, which some will be, we can have mini-meets or simply 4-balls. It just means I will have to play along with them all :smirk:


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

I like the idea of multiple dates, to suit more people, and I also appreciate that this isn't so much about the "winning", but could this not potentially make it quite unfair, with potential extreme weather variations over the winter? One group could end up with 30mph wind, horizontal rain etc, while the next get a lovely calm winters day?


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



CheltenhamHacker said:



			I like the idea of multiple dates, to suit more people, and I also appreciate that this isn't so much about the "winning", but could this not potentially make it quite unfair, with potential extreme weather variations over the winter? One group could end up with 30mph wind, horizontal rain etc, while the next get a lovely calm winters day?
		
Click to expand...

Its no different to teeing off at 8am in glorious sunshine and then those teeing of at 1pm the same day in a medal in torrential rain, it is what it is.

The more people I get to play in a single day/meet the better, however, I am happy to arrange smaller groups for those with greater restrictions to make it more inclusive.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			Its no different to teeing off at 8am in glorious sunshine and then those teeing of at 1pm the same day in a medal in torrential rain, it is what it is.

The more people I get to play in a single day/meet the better, however, I am happy to arrange smaller groups for those with greater restrictions to make it more inclusive.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I definitely see what you mean, it was just in my head that I thought you are more likely to get significant weather variations with weeks between some matches!

It's your event though, so I'm not complaining/criticising, just putting my thoughts forward. I will likely play in it either way.


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



CheltenhamHacker said:



			Oh I definitely see what you mean, it was just in my head that I thought you are more likely to get significant weather variations with weeks between some matches!

It's your event though, so I'm not complaining/criticising, just putting my thoughts forward. I will likely play in it either way.
		
Click to expand...

Personally, if the weather was that bad most courses would close, especially if the weather was poor a few days prior and the water tables still high, so, in that eventuality it would be rescheduled. Obviously if that was a smaller group its easier to manage, if it was a large group/meet then getting everyone together again with a cut-off date looming is going to prove difficult.  I think the way I am attempting to do this is right, but then I would, wouldn't I :smirk: 

I am going to propose some monthly dates and I want people to state their interest in them, those that work shifts and would prefer a midweek day, then I can accommodate that also as long as we get 3 in total plus myself making up a 4-ball to get the best deal/s. 

December 15th (Sunday)
January 4th (Saturday)
February 2nd (Sunday)
March 1st (Saturday)

I think any later than this will prove difficult, especially if the weather rears its head so lets get the matches played.  It also leaves you all the option and enough time to still join and play in another region if you wanted afterwards!


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Well done Robin for taking up the baton of organising, as it's now a stroke play event I'm up for it.


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



upsidedown said:



			Well done Robin for taking up the baton of organising, as it's now a stroke play event I'm up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Good to have you on board Ben, any of those dates take your fancy so I can start planning?


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			Good to have you on board Ben, any of those dates take your fancy so I can start planning?
		
Click to expand...

December is out but all the others are fine, also happy to do a mid week one too.


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Well this is a damp squid isn't it, 220 views and only a couple of people showing any interest.  If this doesn't start to gain any mileage, especially as I am attempting to make is so flexible and give up my personal time to arrange everything I'll put it up for someone else to take on, I thought this was a flyer when everyone was subscribing their interest to Jo's original idea, what has changed?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

I'm up for this, I'm just struggling to finalise a date I'm free at the moment! A long running golf weekend is up in the air, and is affecting all my other plans!

Think of it this way, much higher chance of making the final!


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

So far I have:

Fish
Lincoln Quaker
Upsidedown
CheltenhamHacker


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

So far I have interested:

Lincoln Quaker
Upsidedown
CheltenhamHacker 

*Proposed Dates* 

January 4th (Saturday)

February 2nd (Sunday)

*March 1st* (Saturday)
Fish
Golfandmoregolf

As soon as anyone is interested and can confirm a date, please post or PM me so I can start to warn the club of potential numbers.  March is now *live* :thup:


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

I will look into March 1st, but I like the sound of that date


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

1st of march is a potential goer for me Robin, wouldn't mind hacking up your tee boxes (that isn't an innuendo either before anyone suggests so) 

its also pay weekend so will have some funds lol.


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

So far I have interested:

Lincoln Quaker
Upsidedown
CheltenhamHacker

Proposed Dates

*January 4th* (Saturday)

*February 2nd* (Sunday)

*March 1st* (Saturday)
Fish
Golfandmoregolf
Gibbo

As soon as anyone is interested and can confirm a date, please post or PM me so I can start to warn the club of potential numbers. March is now live


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

March the First works for me :thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

So far I have interested:

Lincoln Quaker
CheltenhamHacker

Proposed Dates

*January 4th* (Saturday)

*February 2nd* (Sunday)

*March 1st* (Saturday)
Fish
Golfandmoregolf
Gibbo
upsidedown

As soon as anyone is interested and can confirm a date from the list of proposed dates, please post or PM me so I can start to warn the club of potential numbers. March is now *live* 

Midweek date/s available by arrangement.


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

I would like to join in but am due to work on each of the weekend dates set. 

I can make many weekdays again dependant on shifts. See how many you get for weekdays and then see if we can agree a date


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

So far I have interested:

Lincoln Quaker
CheltenhamHacker
Bigfoot (midweek)

Proposed Dates

*January 4th* (Saturday)

*February 2nd* (Sunday)

*March 1st* (Saturday)
Fish
Golfandmoregolf
Gibbo
upsidedown

As soon as anyone is interested and can confirm a date from the list of proposed dates, please post or PM me so I can start to warn the club of potential numbers. March is now *live*

Midweek date/s available by arrangement.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

I would be interested but we have winter league matches on each of those dates.  A weekday, preferably in March,  though would be good for me if you get enough interest.


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

So far I have interested:

Lincoln Quaker
CheltenhamHacker

Bigfoot (midweek TBA)
Doublebogey7 (midweek TBA)

Proposed Dates

*January 4th* (Saturday)

*February 2nd* (Sunday)

*March 1st* (Saturday)
Fish
Golfandmoregolf
Gibbo
upsidedown

As soon as anyone is interested and can confirm a date from the list of proposed dates, please post or PM me so I can start to warn the club of potential numbers. March is now *live*

Midweek date/s available by arrangement.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Fish, I'm interested in your first date, January 4th. If the March date turns into a big meet then I'd be able to swap to that day instead, but the weekend after new year sounds like an ideal time to blow away some cobwebs. 

And my 6-sided numerical long-range meteorological predictor is saying that it's going to be a very mild Christmas and New Year, followed by a late harsh winter. Getting a score on the board early might be the way to go ...


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Me and Hovis may be in... Will let you know for sure tomoz when Hovis has checked his rota as he may be busy playing fireman Sam :thup:

March is the date we are hoping for if we do...


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

So far I have interested:

Lincoln Quaker
CheltenhamHacker

Bigfoot (midweek TBA)
Doublebogey7 (midweek TBA)

Proposed Dates

*January 4th* (Saturday)

*February 2nd* (Sunday)

*March 1st* (Saturday)
Fish
Golfandmoregolf
Gibbo
upsidedown
DaveBoy (poss)
Hovis (poss)

As soon as anyone is interested and can confirm a date from the list of proposed dates, please post or PM me so I can start to warn the club of potential numbers. March is now *live*

Midweek date/s available by arrangement.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Me and Hovis can confirm the March date please mate :thup:


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Interested but depending on when east mids area is decided. Sorry not a lot of use I know!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Really sorry Fish but me and Hovis are going to have to drop out as the Woodall Spa deal is to good to miss out on and playing both days isn't possible for us both...


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Entry fee now paid. Fish, I'd still like to do Jan 4th as first choice please but I could do March 1st if no-one else is daft enough to sign up for January golf. Might also be able to do a midweek with Bigfoot and DB7 depending on work.


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

So far I have interested:

CheltenhamHacker (date TBC)
Evesdad (date TBC)

Bigfoot (midweek TBA)
Doublebogey7 (midweek TBA)

*Proposed Dates*

*January 4th* (Saturday)
Oxfordcomma*
Lincoln Quaker

*February 2nd* (Sunday)

*March 1st* (Saturday)
Fish
Golfandmoregolf
Gibbo
upsidedown
la_lucha

As soon as anyone is interested and can confirm a date from the list of proposed dates, please post or PM me so I can start to warn the club of potential numbers. 

Midweek date/s available by arrangement. 

*##*Please let me know when you have paid your Â£10 entry fee to James, I will then mark your name with a *

Thank you


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Pencil me in for January 4th please. Hopefully it wont be too bad weather wise. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Pencil me in for January 4th please. Hopefully it wont be too bad weather wise. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done :thup:

We will obviously be monitoring the course/s prior to the dates to make sure they are fully acceptable, I am confident of a mild, dry Christmas & early New Year, you heard it here first :smirk:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			Done :thup:

We will obviously be monitoring the course/s prior to the dates to make sure they are fully acceptable, I am confident of a mild, dry Christmas & early New Year, you heard it here first :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Good man, I will hold you to that as our press think otherwise :rofl:


----------



## Crow (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Can you put me down as a maybe for March 1st please Fish, can't commit until I know how the Winter League shakes out.


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

So far I have interested:

CheltenhamHacker (date TBC)
Evesdad (date TBC)

Bigfoot (midweek TBA)
Doublebogey7 (midweek TBA)

*Proposed Dates*

*January 4th* (Saturday)
Oxfordcomma*
Lincoln Quaker

*February 2nd* (Sunday)

*March 1st* (Saturday)
Fish
Golfandmoregolf
Gibbo
upsidedown
la_lucha
Crow (poss)

As soon as anyone is interested and can confirm a date from the list of proposed dates, please post or PM me so I can start to warn the club of potential numbers.

Midweek date/s available by arrangement.

*##*Please let me know when you have paid your Â£10 entry fee to James, I will then mark your name with a ***

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

Could do with another person for January 4th to make a 4-ball up with myself, Oxfordcomma & Lincoln Quaker.

Long-range forecast is dry, 7 degree's, low cloud and *ZERO* rain :thup:

This is the 1st arranged date so I am waiving my membership and using it for my own qualifying round so it will only cost Â£12.50pp as I can get this 4-ball for only Â£50 

I will suggest a tee time of 10am unless you want it earlier

The course is playing excellent :fore:

Nb: I am now removing the February date, everyone has had long enough to decide and I need dates free for myself.


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Ill come if ya struggle to fill the space...


----------



## Bogie Boy (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Boys, I'm in for a midweek date from January onward. Yours at the 19th, Bogie Boy


----------



## Fish (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



golfandmoregolf said:



			Ill come if ya struggle to fill the space...
		
Click to expand...

Is that moving from the March date to the January date?


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

GRAND FINAL NEWS

As you all know, the location for the final had not been set prior to arranging the qualifiers.  We had aimed to host a final event at a location befitting the competition on Saturday 24th May 2014 and we quickly found that due to various factors, we have had to move the date of the final forward by 24 hours.  After discussions with the regional co-ordinators, we all agreed that it shouldn't be overly difficult to book time off from your working commitments but for those whose commitment to competing in their respective regional qualifiers was dependant on a Grand Final date of the 24th of May, please get in touch with me via PM.

Given that we are over 5 months away from the final date, I hope this change won't cause any issues.

Now do I have a deal for you!!!

I would like to take credit for coming up with this offer, but that would be unfair.  A thousand THANKS to MikeH for digging out his little black golf book and using the good name of Golf Monthly to deliver a superb package at a superb price.













For anyone who doesn't know the course, search the forum for independent reviews.  Reports are glowing without exception.  The advertised rates for rounds here is Â£115 (excluding food).

There are *only 24* places up for grabs folks (plus 8 regional winners spots) and they will go to those who can get their Â£20 deposit to me first (payment details on the image above).  Full balance is due by the end of April, but feel free to pay in full.  Regional winners will have any payments made returned to them, so don't delay because in the unlikely  event of you not winning your regional qualifier, you may not be guaranteed a paid spot to play on the day.

Also, I know that the final location might not be on your doorstep- it's nearly 4 hours away from me but I'm sure that those who have played Hillside will be happy to tell you that it's worth the journey.  I would advise that if you're looking to stay the night before or after the event, that you don't leave it to the week before as it's a bank holiday weekend.  However, there are plenty of good hotels nearby.

As always, if anyone has any questions, please get in touch with me or post them here.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Done :thup:


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			Is that moving from the March date to the January date?
		
Click to expand...

Don't mind playin both dates.


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



golfandmoregolf said:



			Don't mind playin both dates.
		
Click to expand...

That's OK and good, but you need to declare which date would be the qualifier, personally it makes it easier for me to be the first date as were all playing against each other then in the 4-ball. 

I wouldn't need you for the March date then although you could still join everyone if you want and still play and treat it as a mini-meet.


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

So far I have interested:

CheltenhamHacker (date TBC)
Evesdad (date TBC)

Bigfoot (midweek TBA)
Doublebogey7 (midweek TBA)

*Confirmed Dates*

*January 4th* (Saturday)
*4-ball*
Fish*
Oxfordcomma*
Lincoln Quaker
golfandmoregolf*


*March 1st* (Saturday)
Fish*
Gibbo
upsidedown*
la_lucha
Crow (poss)
Golfandmoregolf (tbc)

Can CheltenhamHacker, Evesdad, Bigfoot, Doublebogey7 & Crow bring me up to speed please :thup: 

A Midweek date is still available by arrangement.

##Please let me know when you have paid your Â£10 King of Kings entry fee to James, I will then mark your name with a *

Thank you


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

scrub me thanx.


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



golfandmoregolf said:



			scrub me thanx.
		
Click to expand...

Just from March


----------



## Crow (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			Can CheltenhamHacker, Evesdad, Bigfoot, Doublebogey7 & Crow bring me up to speed please :thup: Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I'll not be able to confirm until after our Winter League has finished the group stages, which will be mid-Feb.

If this causes a problem with the organising then best assume I can't play.


----------



## Bogie Boy (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

If there is space on 4 January, I am in. Cheers, Bogie Boy


----------



## Fish (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Bogie Boy said:



			If there is space on 4 January, I am in. Cheers, Bogie Boy
		
Click to expand...

Pm me your name & handicap


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

I am up for playing in Jan also if struggling - almost 2 months since I have swung a club and with a 14day old baby this will probably be my next chance to swing as I would have been at home helping out for over a month then before going back to work on the 6th!
I am playing at Burnham in the South west one so would I need to pay another Â£10?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



Liqdaddymac said:



			I am up for playing in Jan also if struggling - almost 2 months since I have swung a club and with a 14day old baby this will probably be my next chance to swing as I would have been at home helping out for over a month then before going back to work on the 6th!
I am playing at Burnham in the South west one so would I need to pay another Â£10?
		
Click to expand...

You only pay one Â£10 to enter ther main event you just pay a green fee for the regional qualifiers :thup:


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Ha, too slow - I replied at the bottom of page 1 not realising other page 2 info.


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



Liqdaddymac said:



			Ha, too slow - I replied at the bottom of page 1 not realising other page 2 info.
		
Click to expand...

Your not too late, this is still open for more players.  Do you want your name down for Jan 4th and have you paid your Â£10 entry to James?


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



Crow said:



			Unfortunately I'll not be able to confirm until after our Winter League has finished the group stages, which will be mid-Feb.

If this causes a problem with the organising then best assume I can't play.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem, I'll keep you pencilled in for March, have you paid the Â£10 to James though for entry?


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

Still waiting on some news from CheltenhamHacker, Evesdad, Bigfoot & Doublebogey7, can you bring me up to speed please on any preferred dates and also let me know if you have paid the Â£10 entry fee to James?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Apologies for the slow reply on this! I need to send the tenner over when I get a chance, but I may as well sign up to the March 1st date please!


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



Fish said:



			Your not too late, this is still open for more players.  Do you want your name down for Jan 4th and have you paid your Â£10 entry to James?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - stick my name down if you can get more and yes I have paid Â£10


----------



## la_lucha (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

When do we have to have our money in by? It's not often I have my wallet and access to the internet as the two combined normally lead to hemorrhaging pound notes.


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



la_lucha said:



			When do we have to have our money in by? It's not often I have my wallet and access to the internet as the two combined normally lead to hemorrhaging pound notes.
		
Click to expand...

Its the Â£10 into James for the overall comp which is most important and needs to be in ASAP, I'm not worried about the green fees at my club until a couple of weeks before the rounds.


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

So far I have interested:

Evesdad (date TBC)

Bigfoot (midweek TBA)
Doublebogey7 (midweek TBA)

*Confirmed Dates*

*January 4th* (Saturday)

Fish*
Oxfordcomma*
Lincoln Quaker*
golfandmoregolf*
Liqdaddymac*


*March 1st *(Saturday)

Fish*
Gibbo
upsidedown*
la_lucha
CheltenhamHacker
Crow (poss)
Golfandmoregolf (tbc)

Can Evesdad, Bigfoot & Doublebogey7 bring me up to speed please

A Midweek date is still available by arrangement.

##Please let me know when you have paid your Â£10 King of Kings entry fee to James, I will then mark your name with a *

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

So far I have interested:

Evesdad (date TBC)

Bigfoot (midweek TBA)
Doublebogey7 (midweek TBA)

*Confirmed Dates*

*January 4th* (Saturday)

Fish*
Oxfordcomma*
Lincoln Quaker*
Liqdaddymac*


*March 1st* (Saturday)

Fish*
Gibbo
upsidedown*
la_lucha
CheltenhamHacker
Crow (poss)

Can Evesdad, Bigfoot & Doublebogey7 bring me up to speed please

A Midweek date is still available by arrangement.

##Please let me know when you have paid your Â£10 King of Kings entry fee to James, I will then mark your name with a *

Thank you


----------



## doublebogey7 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Apologies for delay in replying. 

I can't do 4th Jan or 1st March but should be available any weekday in March though would prefer to avoid Wednesdays.


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



doublebogey7 said:



			Apologies for delay in replying. 

I can't do 4th Jan or 1st March but should be available any weekday in March though would prefer to avoid Wednesdays.
		
Click to expand...

Week commencing 3rd or 24th March is good for me, any particular day so I can tout it to others who are looking for a mid-week fixture.


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



Fish said:



			The winter rate is only Â£20, however, I can sign in 3 guests during the qualifying period for only Â£50, that's less than Â£17.00 each, however, in the spirit of the game, I will waive my membership so we all pay only Â£12.50 each on the first arranged date *which I will use as my qualifying match* :thup:  I will then play and accompany 3 guests thereafter at the rate of Â£17 per person.
		
Click to expand...

Can the person (knob) who has moaned and complained about me to Dave get a life and learn to read posts first!!

I am not playing in all the dates and THEN picking my best score to gain an advantage, I have clearly stated that I will play the first date as my qualifier and will also be waiving my membership to bring the cost down for everyone, the remaining dates I will be playing alongside those so they all pay only the current guest rate.

If the response had been better it could have been a single meet date but that wasn't the case so as to get as many people as possible involved, I have given up more of my time to assist people.

I don't know why I or others bother sometimes though  :angry:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			Can the person (knob) who has moaned and complained about to me to Dave get a life and learn to read posts first!!

I am not playing in all the dates and THEN picking my best score to gain an advantage, I have clearly stated that I will play the first date as my qualifier and will also be waiving my membership to bring the cost down for everyone, the remaining dates I will be playing alongside those so they all pay only the current guest rate.

If the response had been better it could have been a single meet date but that wasn't the case so as to get as many people as possible involved, I have given up more of time to assist people.

I don't know why I or others bother sometimes though  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

How dare you selflessly waive your membership to give people a cheaper round - have some more consideration next time !


----------



## la_lucha (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			Can the person (knob) who has moaned and complained about me to Dave get a life and learn to read posts first!!

I am not playing in all the dates and THEN picking my best score to gain an advantage, I have clearly stated that I will play the first date as my qualifier and will also be waiving my membership to bring the cost down for everyone, the remaining dates I will be playing alongside those so they all pay only the current guest rate.

If the response had been better it could have been a single meet date but that wasn't the case so as to get as many people as possible involved, I have given up more of my time to assist people.

I don't know why I or others bother sometimes though  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

I for one want to pay full green fees and find your selfless act of waiving your membership wholly insulting.


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Liverpoolphil said:



			How dare you selflessly waive your membership to give people a cheaper round - have some more consideration next time !



Click to expand...

Its only a fiver on that first date, but every little helps for some people, nearly a gallon of fuel though :smirk:

Can't get my head around habitual moaners sometimes, especially when their complaints have no substance.  This is why less members get involved running meets, its a pain in the backside sometimes dealing with petty finger pointing and more than likely people that are either not actually involved in the overall comp or not that particular region! 

Anyway, lets move on......[and breathe]


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



la_lucha said:



			I for one want to pay full green fees and find your selfless act of waiving your membership wholly insulting.
		
Click to expand...

You will be :thup: Full winter 'guest rate' for your date is only Â£17 though, excellent value as the course is still playing superb :whoo:


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

My fee is winging it's way

Just need to sort out a date


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Bigfoot said:



			My fee is winging it's way

Just need to sort out a date
		
Click to expand...

Cheers big fella', just keep me informed :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

I am registered to play in East Midlands gig but am willing to make up the numbers for a midweek stint with you if it fits.


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



rosecott said:



			I am registered to play in East Midlands gig but am willing to make up the numbers for a midweek stint with you if it fits.
		
Click to expand...

That's excellent, just waiting on some others to confirm their availability and hopefully we'll get a nice midweek knock arranged, thank you :thup:


----------



## doublebogey7 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			Week commencing 3rd or 24th March is good for me, any particular day so I can tout it to others who are looking for a mid-week fixture.
		
Click to expand...

I can make any day during those 2 weeks except Wednesday 5th and Tuesday 25th.  If you want me to narrow it down Fridays suit me best.  Cheers


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

OK, I'm drawing a line underneath this now and the following dates are now set and will only be changed if the weather does not allow us to play.

So far I still have interested and I'm still open for more participants 

Evesdad (date TBC)
Bigfoot (midweek TBA)
Rosecott (midweek TBC)

*Confirmed Dates*

*January 4th* (Saturday)

Fish* (qualifying round for numpty's out their)
Oxfordcomma*
Lincoln Quaker*
Liqdaddymac*


*March 1st* (Saturday)

Fish* (nq)
Gibbo
upsidedown*
la_lucha
CheltenhamHacker
Crow (poss)

*March 28th* (Friday)

Fish* (nq)
Doublebogey7


Can *Evesdad* bring me up to speed please.

*##*Please let me know when you have paid your Â£10 King of Kings entry fee to James, I will then mark your name with a ***

Thank you


----------



## la_lucha (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

I paid my money and sent you a PM yesterday. Not sure if you got it matey?


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Fish - how is your course likely to cope with forecasted weather leading up to jan 4th?

http://www.myweather2.com/Golf-Cour...Kenilworth-Golf-Club-Ltd/14-Day-Forecast.aspx


----------



## mexicomark (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Put me down for Friday 28th please Fish. I've already paid the entry fee, hopefully the weather might have improved by then too! Cheers.


----------



## Fish (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Liqdaddymac said:



			Fish - how is your course likely to cope with forecasted weather leading up to jan 4th?

http://www.myweather2.com/Golf-Cour...Kenilworth-Golf-Club-Ltd/14-Day-Forecast.aspx

Click to expand...

I'm not sure anyone could answer that question for any course in the country.  I played on Friday after a torrent of rain the day and night before and we were still fully open with no temp greens :thup:

I'm playing tomorrow morning so I'll have a bit better indication after the constant deluge of rain we've had all day here so.....I'll keep you all informed.

The work we've done over the last 2yrs with drainage ditches across and to the sides of fairways and new drainage systems to our greens is really showing its worth.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

OK, I'm drawing a line underneath this now and the following dates are now set and will only be changed if the weather does not allow us to play.

So far I still have interested and I'm still open for more participants

*Evesdad* (date TBC)
*Bigfoot* (midweek TBA)
*Rosecott* (midweek TBC)

*Confirmed Dates*

*January 4th* (Saturday)

*4-Ball* 

Fish* (qualifying round for numpty's out their)
Oxfordcomma*
Lincoln Quaker*
Liqdaddymac*

--------------------------------------------


*March 1st* (Saturday)

Fish* (nq)
Gibbo
upsidedown*
la_lucha*
CheltenhamHacker
Crow (poss)


*March 28th* (Friday)

Fish* (nq)
Doublebogey7
mexicomark*


Can Evesdad bring me up to speed please.

##Please let me know when you have paid your *Â£10 King of Kings entry fee* to James as I need to book and reserve tee times so I need to see some commitment, I will then mark your name with a *

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



*January 4th* (Saturday)

*4-Ball* 

Fish* (qualifying round for numpty's out their)
Oxfordcomma*
Lincoln Quaker*
Liqdaddymac*
		
Click to expand...

I shall monitor the course daily this week in relation to this meet on Saturday 4th due to the impending rainy conditions.  I played both Saturday & Sunday on a full course with no temps so we are still in very good shape but the weather forecast does declare a continual daily amount of rain of varying amounts all week and with the water tables so high, an accumulation could build up but at present we have no standing water on any of the course other than the odd bunker.

I will update daily.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Cheers Fish


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Cheers looking forward to it. Let's hope it's doesn't blast it down with to much of the wet stuff this week.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

How are we looking for Saturday then Fish? It's actually a glorious sunny day today down our way today (was always going to be, wasn't it, for the return to work day :angry but pretty soggy underfoot and tomorrow looks wet as well. Your course website says all is well though.

And assuming that the game goes ahead, what time are we playing?


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Oxfordcomma said:



			How are we looking for Saturday then Fish? It's actually a glorious sunny day today down our way today (was always going to be, wasn't it, for the return to work day :angry but pretty soggy underfoot and tomorrow looks wet as well. Your course website says all is well though.

And assuming that the game goes ahead, what time are we playing?
		
Click to expand...

Played 10 holes this morning, as you say, in glorious sunshine. 

No temporary greens, fairways running very well, no standing water seen on any of them, greens were understandably soft but received the ball well and ran true, again no puddles anywhere. A little soggy further away from the 1st cuts and some small puddles amongst the tree's but if your that far wide, tough tittie :smirk:

Looking down the 1st



2nd shot approach on the 1st



3rd Green



5th 2nd shot approach



5th Looking back at the tee after drive



6th Green



8th 3rd approach shot



9th 2nd shot approach



Considering all the rain we have had, I was amazing and very pleased how firm it felt under foot, they were moving us around on the tee blocks today as they were all being cored.

In an earlier thread I said 10am for Saturday, the bar is open from 9am so I will be there from then for a breakie & coffee. 

Conflicting reports and forecasts for Saturday but personally it all looks good to go :thup:

Can everyone please confirm.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Looking good, cheers Fish. See you Saturday!


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Yup, will be there - probably 9:30ish.


----------



## Crow (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

I've decided it's unfair for you and Lincoln Quaker to have to wait on my progress in the club's Winter League so I'm committing to Kenilworth as I can play on the Saturday whatever.

So please put me down as confirmed for Saturday 1st March and I'll let you know as soon as I've got my Â£10 entry fee paid.

Thanks.


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

OK, I'm drawing a line underneath this now and the following dates are now set and will only be changed if the weather does not allow us to play.

So far I still have interested and *I'm still open* for more participants

Evesdad (date TBC)
Bigfoot (midweek TBA)
Rosecott (midweek TBC)

*Confirmed Dates*

*January 4th* (Saturday)

*4-Ball*

Fish* (qualifying round for numpty's out their)
Oxfordcomma*
Lincoln Quaker*
Liqdaddymac*

--------------------------------------------


*March 1st* (Saturday)

Fish* (nq)
Gibbo
upsidedown*
la_lucha*
CheltenhamHacker
Crow


*March 28th* (Friday)

Fish* (nq)
Doublebogey7
mexicomark*


##Please let me know when you have paid your *Â£10 King of Kings entry fee* to James as I need to book and reserve tee times so I need to see some commitment, I will then mark your name with a ***

Thank you


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

See you at 9 for breakfast. I take it breakfast is a full English?


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			See you at 9 for breakfast. I take it breakfast is a full English?
		
Click to expand...

I might force myself to a BEST plus a few extras :smirk:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			I might force myself to a BEST plus a few extras :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

My diet will be starting Monday then :rofl:


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			My diet will be starting Monday then :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Mine too then, see you at 9!


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Looking forward to the reports of breakfast  oh and the golf :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



upsidedown said:



			Looking forward to the reports of breakfast  oh and the golf :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Golf, who's playing golf then? I thought this was a breakfast meeting


----------



## hovis (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Me and daveyboy are paid up


----------



## Crow (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



hovis said:



			Me and daveyboy are paid up
		
Click to expand...

Did you mean to post that in the East Mids thread?


----------



## hovis (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Crow said:



			Did you mean to post that in the East Mids thread?
		
Click to expand...

Whoops. This cider is strong!!!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



*January 4th* (Saturday)

*4-Ball* 

Fish* (qualifying round for numpty's out their)
Oxfordcomma*
Lincoln Quaker*
Liqdaddymac*
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to air on the side of caution I'm afraid and suspend this now.

I played a full 18 holes this afternoon but we had to take cover from a large shower for 15 minutes in our halfway house just as we were on the turn. Although we still didn't experience any standing water on any greens or fairways, you could sense it was just underneath you and the rain that was in full force as I just left the club and is still in progress now will be adding to this, so, I do not want people travelling too far and being disappointed as I cannot guarantee how much rain we will endure overnight and what affect that will have on the course and I cannot walk the course before some of you set out, so, personally, I think it could just tip the scales.

I'm sorry its an 11th hour decision but the forecasts have been inconsistent all week and even though I played a full course today, I think with more rain overnight and in the morning it will have a negative affect.

I hope you understand and can you please acknowledge this post.

Can any of you accommodate any of the other listed dates, if not, I am happy to arrange a separate date for the same 4-ball.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

No worries ...... Brownie points earned! I may be able to make March date, will update at a later date.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Shame but understand considering the weather, will check other dates that I can do. Cheers


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Thanks for the early decision Fish, as LQ said it's a great shame but not really a surprise. I'll check the other dates over the weekend and let you know which I can do. See you at Burnham  if we don't get this one re-arranged before then.



Oxfordcomma said:



			...it's going to be a very mild Christmas and New Year, followed by a late harsh winter. Getting a score on the board early might be the way to go ... 

Click to expand...

Looks like my predictive skills on this were just as sadly lacking as they are when I put bets on the football .


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Oxfordcomma said:



			Thanks for the early decision Fish, as LQ said it's a great shame but not really a surprise. I'll check the other dates over the weekend and let you know which I can do. See you at Burnham  if we don't get this one re-arranged before then.



Looks like my predictive skills on this were just as sadly lacking as they are when I put bets on the football .
		
Click to expand...

As I said, I played 18 holes in a jumper today and other than a quick blast of rain on the turn, I was still comfortable with it, but, you could just sense the water table was at its limit and its still raining now since I left the club nearly 4hrs ago!

Its not like some of you are just down the road so thought it not fair to risk.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

I think you have made the right decision here Fish :thup: 

It hasn't stopped pouring with rain all night and it's really heavy as I type this.


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

First time this season, so we've not done bad considering all the other courses in the area that have been closed many days before

http://www.kenilworthgolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

This is just a quick reminder that the cut-off date for entering the competition is *Sunday 19th January*. Can you please confirm to me if your name is not marked with a *** that you have paid your Â£10 entry fee, even if you are a possible and can't commit to an actual date at this time, I am informed that the cut-off date is final, so, anyone not paid can you please get your entry fee's in to James or Dave.


Thank you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

19th Jan ?!

I thought one of the qualifiers at Woodhall was in March ? So I could see how work was in Feb then possibly play that one


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Liverpoolphil said:



			19th Jan ?!

I thought one of the qualifiers at Woodhall was in March ? So I could see how work was in Feb then possibly play that one
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame.  Unfortunately, we needed commitment in advance and it appears that the cut-off date might be a little too early for you.  Hopefully, you'll be able to find out your work commitments before the 19th.  If not, sorry Phil.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



virtuocity said:



			That's a shame.  Unfortunately, we needed commitment in advance and it appears that the cut-off date might be a little too early for you.  Hopefully, you'll be able to find out your work commitments before the 19th.  If not, sorry Phil.
		
Click to expand...

Ok no probs - will have to give it a miss :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

There's always next year- if your wife lets you play


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



Liverpoolphil said:



			19th Jan ?!

I thought one of the qualifiers at Woodhall was in March ? So I could see how work was in Feb then possibly play that one
		
Click to expand...

The qualifiers are later but like most things when organising future events you need to have some commitments and the Â£10 entry fee secures that intention to play.  You can still adjust or change a date if like mine there are multiple dates available or join a qualifying round right up to its arranged date if there's availability in that region.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



Fish said:



			The qualifiers are later but like most things when organising future events you need to have some commitments and the Â£10 entry fee secures that intention to play.  You can still adjust or change a date if like mine there are multiple dates available or join a qualifying round right up to its arranged date if there's availability in that region.
		
Click to expand...

There was really only one date I could possibly play and that was at Woodhall in March so not going to pay money just I'm case I couldn't make it. Oh well


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

At the risk of sounding boring and repetitive (as I've said this many, many times), the 19th January cut-off date is clearly stated in the Rules and Competition terms which was posted on the main thread in the Lounge and on the very first page of this thread.  It's a little too late to read this now you've declared that you do not wish to enter the competition, but it's there for perusal anyway.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

It's fine mate - I wasnt complaining or anything.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



Fish said:



			This is just a quick reminder that the cut-off date for entering the competition is *Sunday 19th January*. Can you please confirm to me if your name is not marked with a *** that you have paid your Â£10 entry fee, even if you are a possible and can't commit to an actual date at this time, I am informed that the cut-off date is final, so, anyone not paid can you please get your entry fee's in to James or Dave.


Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder Fish,  mine is now paid.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

OK, were down to 2 dates currently due to the Jan 4th date becoming a washout.  I'm happy to squeeze another date in other than the 2 dates left if needed, but, I am receiving alternative dates from those individuals already so I thank you for that.

So far I still have interested and I'm still open for more participants

Oxfordcomma* (new date TBC)
Liqdaddymac* (new date TBC)

Evesdad (date TBC)
Bigfoot (midweek TBA)
Rosecott (midweek TBC)


*Confirmed Dates*

*March 1st* (Saturday)

1/ Fish* (qualifying round)
2/ Lincoln Quaker*
3/ Gibbo*
4/ upsidedown*
5/ la_lucha*

6/ CheltenhamHacker
7/ Crow



*March 28th* (Friday)

1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*


##Please let me know when you have paid your *Â£10 King of Kings entry fee* to James which needs to be paid *before January 19th*  as this is the cut-off date for registration to the overall competition, I will then mark your name with a *

Thank you


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Can you add me on to the March 1st date please Fish? Hopefully things will have dried out by then.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

OK, were down to 2 dates currently due to the Jan 4th date becoming a washout. I'm happy to squeeze another date in other than the 2 dates left if needed, but, I am receiving alternative dates from those individuals already so I thank you for that.

So far I still have interested and I'm still open for more participants

Liqdaddymac* (new date TBC)

Evesdad (date TBC)
Bigfoot (midweek TBA)
Rosecott (midweek TBC)


*Confirmed Dates*

*March 1st* (Saturday)

1/ Fish* (qualifying round)
2/ Lincoln Quaker*
3/ Oxfordcomma*
4/ Gibbo*
5/ upsidedown*
6/ la_lucha*

7/ CheltenhamHacker
8/ Crow



*March 28th* (Friday)

1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*


##Please let me know when you have paid your *Â£10 King of Kings entry fee* to James which needs to be paid before *January 19th* as this is the cut-off date for registration to the overall competition, I will then mark your name with a *

Thank you


----------



## rosecott (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



Fish said:



			This is just a quick reminder that the cut-off date for entering the competition is *Sunday 19th January*. Can you please confirm to me if your name is not marked with a *** that you have paid your Â£10 entry fee, even if you are a possible and can't commit to an actual date at this time, I am informed that the cut-off date is final, so, anyone not paid can you please get your entry fee's in to James or Dave.


Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I have paid my Â£10 but I'm only on standby for your venue if you need someone to make up the numbers and it's on a weekday that suits. I'm at Woodhall in March.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



rosecott said:



			I have paid my Â£10 but I'm only on standby for your venue if you need someone to make up the numbers and it's on a weekday that suits. I'm at Woodhall in March.
		
Click to expand...

OK, cheers James, only got 3 currently for the 28th but hopefully someone else will come on board to make up the winter 4-ball offer we can get on that day of only Â£50, otherwise, is that a date you'd be free?


----------



## Crow (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Hi Fish,

My entry fee is now paid.

Thanks for all your work in organising the Central/West Mids meet, really looking forwrad to it (whatever the pairings )


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

March 28th at this moment in time is good for me (happens to fall on my 9 day fortnight Friday!) - Saturdays are out for me from this week unless it's at my course as I will need to be home by 1pm to take my lad to swimming lessons.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

OK, were down to 2 dates now due to the Jan 4th date becoming a washout. 

So far I still have those below who showed interest, but I need to be brought up to speed ASAP.

*Evesdad* (date TBC)
*Bigfoot* (midweek TBA)


*Confirmed Dates*

*March 1st* (Saturday)

1/ *Fish** (qualifying round)
*2/ Lincoln Quaker*
3/ Oxfordcomma*
4/ Gibbo*
5/ upsidedown*
6/ la_lucha*
7/ Crow*

8/ CheltenhamHacker*


*March 28th* (Friday)

*1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ Liqdaddymac**

*Reserve*

*1/ Rosecott** (midweek)


##Please let me know when you have paid your *Â£10 King of Kings entry fee* to James which needs to be paid before *January 19th* as this is the cut-off date for registration to the overall competition, I will then mark your name with a *

More participants can still be taken as long as you have paid your overall KOK Â£10 entry free by January 19th.

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

OK, were down to 2 dates now due to the Jan 4th date becoming a washout.

So far I still have those below who showed interest, but I need to be brought up to speed ASAP.

*Bigfoot** (midweek TBA)


*Confirmed Dates*

*March 1st* (Saturday)

*1/ Fish* (qualifying round)
2/ Lincoln Quaker*
3/ Oxfordcomma*
4/ Gibbo*
5/ upsidedown*
6/ la_lucha*
7/ Crow*

8/ CheltenhamHacker*


*March 28th* (Friday)

*1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ Liqdaddymac**

*Reserves*

*1/ Rosecott** (midweek)


##Please let me know when you have paid your *Â£10 King of Kings entry fee* to James which needs to be paid before *January 19th* as this is the cut-off date for registration to the overall competition, I will then mark your name with a *

More participants can still be taken as long as you have paid your overall KOK Â£10 entry free by January 19th.

Thank you


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Fish, can't do 28th sorry - kids party.

free next Friday if anyone else is?


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Liqdaddymac said:



			Fish, can't do 28th sorry - kids party.

free next Friday if anyone else is?
		
Click to expand...

Get in touch with Bigfoot and see if the 2 of you can come up with a few mid-week dates for me to look at, we then may get Rosecott to join us as a 4-ball.


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

OK, were down to 2 dates now due to the Jan 4th date becoming a washout.

So far I still have those below who showed interest, but we need to get a date sorted ASAP.

Bigfoot* (midweek TBA)
Liqdaddymac*(TBA)


*Confirmed Dates*

*March 1st* (Saturday)

1/ Fish* (qualifying round)
2/ Lincoln Quaker*
3/ Oxfordcomma*
4/ Gibbo*
5/ upsidedown*
6/ la_lucha*
7/ Crow*

8/ CheltenhamHacker


*March 28th* (Friday)

1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ 

*Reserves*

1/ Rosecott* (midweek)


##Please let me know when you have paid your *Â£10 King of Kings entry fee* to James which needs to be paid before *January 19th* as this is the cut-off date for registration to the overall competition, I will then mark your name with a *

More participants can still be taken as long as you have paid your overall KOK Â£10 entry free by January 19th.

Thank you


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

Paid my Â£10, waiting for confirmation!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Fish - I sent you some dates by pm a few days ago.


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Bigfoot said:



			Fish - I sent you some dates by pm a few days ago.
		
Click to expand...

I know you did and obviously none of them match the dates already posted, so with liqdaddymac now not being able to attend the arranged 28th, if you 2 speak to each other and supply me with a *short list* of what dates *both* of you can do, I can see if I am available and then arrange one of them.

Its easier that way I think otherwise I will be just in the middle of you 2 passing information to each of you!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

I have just sent a pm to you both - Fish and Liqdaddymac


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Bigfoot said:



			I have just sent a pm to you both - Fish and Liqdaddymac
		
Click to expand...

See my post above, but, I can confirm already that Feb 7th, 17th & 18th are non-starters.


----------



## Bogie Boy (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

James, Please advise how to pay the Â£10. Many thanks. Bogie Boy


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



Bogie Boy said:



			James, Please advise how to pay the Â£10. Many thanks. Bogie Boy
		
Click to expand...

Either pay via PayPal to James.somerside@gmail.com or PM me for bank details for bank transfer.  In either case please put your username as payment reference.


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



Bogie Boy said:



			James, Please advise how to pay the Â£10. Many thanks. Bogie Boy
		
Click to expand...

Let me know when you have paid your entry fee, are you looking to take the 4th spot then on the 28th?


----------



## Bogie Boy (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Entry fee paid. I can play any non-weekend date, including 28 March. Cheers, Bogie Boy


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

So far I still have those below who I need to supply me with a short list of dates when your *both* available so I can arrange your match with me and possibly Rosecott.

Bigfoot* (TBA)
Liqdaddymac*(TBA)


*Confirmed Dates*

*March 1st* (Saturday)

*1/ Fish* (qualifying round)
2/ Lincoln Quaker*
3/ Oxfordcomma*
4/ Gibbo*
5/ upsidedown*
6/ la_lucha*
7/ Crow*
8/ CheltenhamHacker*
*

*March 28th* (Friday)

*1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ Bogey Boy**

*Reserves*

1/ Rosecott* (midweek)


Firstly- a big thanks to everyone who has entered this regional qualifier for the King of Kings 2014 competition. 

Secondly- I need to remind anyone who is still contemplating playing that you have only until *TOMORROW* to state your interest and get your Â£10 King of Kings entry fee paid to James or Dave.

We needed to have a closing date on the competition and it was stated months ago that this would be the 19th of January. If payment is not received by tomorrow then you will not be entered into the competition.

On behalf of the overall organiser and fellow regional organisers and from myself, I would like to say that the response has been great and I look forward to hearing how everyone gets on in their respective qualifiers and see those lucky winners at Hillside. 

Can I have the handicaps of the 8 players on March 1st please so I can arrange the 2 x 4-balls. 

Thank you :thup:


----------



## Crow (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Handicap = 9

And a big thanks to you and all organisers for the hard work in getting the KOK up and firing.... hmmm, that doesn't quite read right.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Fish, fancy making it 3x 3balls? Got the pass for the 1st for my birthday!


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



Liqdaddymac said:



			Fish, fancy making it 3x 3balls? Got the pass for the 1st for my birthday!
		
Click to expand...

That's OK, I'll sort something with the club as we have a Â£50 winter 4-ball deal (3 guests + 1 member) currently and I want to get everyone to play for as little as possible. I might just have to get 2 other members to sign some in and then play as 3-balls once on the tee or cut a deal with the secretary.  Either ways its fine, I'll sort it my end :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

As Liqdaddymac has now joined the March 1st qualifier, can Bigfoot liaise with Rosecott with your dates and like before, present me with a short list to see when I can join you both to make up a 3-ball.  


*Confirmed Dates*

*March 1st* (Saturday)

*1/ Fish* (qualifying round)
2/ Lincoln Quaker*
3/ Oxfordcomma*
4/ Gibbo*
5/ upsidedown*
6/ la_lucha*
7/ Crow*
8/ CheltenhamHacker*
9/ Liqdaddymac**


*March 28th* (Friday)

*1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ Bogey Boy**

*TBA*

*1/ Rosecott* (midweek)
2/ Bigfoot* (midweek)*

Firstly- a big thanks to everyone who has entered this regional qualifier for the King of Kings 2014 competition.

Secondly- I need to remind anyone who is still contemplating playing that you have only until TOMORROW to state your interest and get your Â£10 King of Kings entry fee paid to James or Dave.

We needed to have a closing date on the competition and it was stated months ago that this would be the 19th of January. If payment is not received by tomorrow then you will not be entered into the competition.

On behalf of the overall organiser and fellow regional organisers and from myself, I would like to say that the response has been great and I look forward to hearing how everyone gets on in their respective qualifiers and see those lucky winners at Hillside.

Can I have the handicaps of the 8 players on March 1st please so I can arrange the 2 x 4-balls.

Thank you


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

22.3 and wont change as no comps whatsoever for me (and maybe 1 or 2 rounds full stop lol)


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

6.1 - will only change if I have a good round in 2 opens I may enter if weather is good (Bristol & Clifton and heythrop park). Other open is a team one up Porthcawl so no worries there.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Rosecott,

PM sent with some dates I am free.


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

***News Flash**News Flash**News Flash**News Flash**News Flash**News Flash***

We have now raised enough entry fees to give each regional winner Â£100 (Â£50 of which is for the Hillside final) :clap:

If you win the regional competition but for some reason you can't go to Hillside, then the prize fund and the place at Hillside is passed on to the 2nd placed competitor in their region.  This is all within the final info document.

This then not only rewards the winner with a free place in the final but also helps to go towards any fuel, travel and/or accommodation if taken.

No funds (Â£50 cash) will change hands until we all convene at Hillside.


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

*Confirmed Dates*


*January 29th* (Wednesday 9am)

*1/ Fish (nq)
2/ Rosecott* 
3/ Bigfoot* 
4/* *AVAILABLE*

I have 1 space available on the above date if you have already paid your KOK entry fee and wish to join us and make up a 4-ball.


*March 1st* (Saturday)

*1/ Fish* (qualifying round)
2/ Lincoln Quaker*
3/ Oxfordcomma*
4/ Gibbo*
5/ upsidedown*
6/ la_lucha*
7/ Crow*
8/ CheltenhamHacker*
9/ Liqdaddymac**


*March 28th* (Friday)

*1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ Bogey Boy**


A big thanks to everyone who has entered this regional qualifier for the King of Kings 2014 competition.

On behalf of the overall organiser and fellow regional organisers and from myself, I would like to say that the response has been great and I look forward to hearing how everyone gets on in their respective qualifiers and see those lucky winners at Hillside.

Can I have the handicaps of the 8 players on March 1st please so I can arrange the 2 x 4-balls, so far I have Crows, Gibbos & Liqdaddymac.

Thank you


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

20.7 for me!

As i'm yet to ever even score in the buffer in a competition, I can't see it falling between now and then!


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

6.2 for me Robin


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

*Confirmed Dates
*

*January 29th* (Wednesday 9am)

*1/ Fish (nq)
2/ Rosecott*
3/ Bigfoot*
4/ AVAILABLE*

I have 1 space available on the above date if you have already paid your KOK entry fee and wish to join us and make up a 4-ball.


*March 1st* (Saturday)

*1/ Fish* (qualifying round)
2/ Liqdaddymac*
3/ Lincoln Quaker*

1/ upsidedown*
2/ Oxfordcomma*
3/ la_lucha*

1/ Crow*
2/ CheltenhamHacker*
3/ Gibbo**


*March 28th* (Friday)

*1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ Bogey Boy**


A big thanks to everyone who has entered this regional qualifier for the King of Kings 2014 competition.

On behalf of the overall organiser and fellow regional organisers and from myself, I would like to say that the response has been great and I look forward to hearing how everyone gets on in their respective qualifiers and see those lucky winners at Hillside.

Can I have the handicaps of the 8 players on March 1st please so I can arrange the 2 x 4-balls, so far I have Crows, Gibbos & Liqdaddymac.

Thank you


----------



## la_lucha (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

20.6 for me.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

6.2 cheers


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



*Confirmed Dates
*

*January 29th* (Wednesday 9am)

*1/ Fish (nq)
2/ Rosecott*
3/ Bigfoot*
4/ AVAILABLE*

Click to expand...

I'll be going to the club later today so I'll check the course conditions, I'm aware Rosecott can't carry but website is currently allowing trolleys although there are showers forecast on and off today, and also tomorrow!


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			I'll be going to the club later today so I'll check the course conditions, I'm aware Rosecott can't carry but website is currently allowing trolleys although there are showers forecast on and off today, and also tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Were back to "carry only" due to rain this morning, and with more showers forecast during the day and early tomorrow, I can't see the conditions changing, so, I think its best that we suspend tomorrow to a future date.  Can you both give me some more dates to look at please as I deleted the last PM's.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

JUST got back from Harriers Hereford game and che:cked website. Will send dates tomorrow.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Is this a mini meet or an organised comp being done by a magazine? Could be interested if it's just a meet.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



wrighty1874 said:



			Is this a mini meet or an organised comp being done by a magazine? Could be interested if it's just a 
meet.
		
Click to expand...

It's part of the King of kings comp, one of the regional qualifiers.

Not sure what the status is re coming along, but I think you've missed the comp entry date, so if you did come it would just be as a friendly, I think.

Looking forward to the 1st, I'm hoping that the rain will have run out by then!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

So it's not a closed shop then, if I want to join up.



CheltenhamHacker said:



			It's part of the King of kings comp, one of the regional qualifiers.

Not sure what the status is re coming along, but I think you've missed the comp entry date, so if you did come it would just be as a friendly, I think.

Looking forward to the 1st, I'm hoping that the rain will have run out by then!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



wrighty1874 said:



			So it's not a closed shop then, if I want to join up.
		
Click to expand...

Define "join up". The closing date for the overall competition was the 19th January, if you want to tag on to 1 of the 3-balls on March 1st, I'm sure the others won't mind, although they will all be in competition mode :smirk:


----------



## Crow (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



wrighty1874 said:



			So it's not a closed shop then, if I want to join up.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Define "join up". The closing date for the overall competition was the 19th January, if you want to tag on to 1 of the 3-balls on March 1st, I'm sure the others won't mind, although they will all be in competition mode :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

No problem here.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

So, what do we reckon, will the rain have run out by 1st March?


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



CheltenhamHacker said:



			So, what do we reckon, will the rain have run out by 1st March?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, all we can do is monitor it day-to-day 

Saying that, were open


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			No idea, all we can do is monitor it day-to-day 

Saying that, were open 

Click to expand...

Hahah don't worry, I wasn't asking for a long term prediction! All I can see is the rain stretching out ahead like an abyss!

You're open?! Even my course is closed, which I'm told has been 15 years since rain last caused this! Doesn't bode well for a comp at the weekend.

Guess this is all a sign I should go to the range to learn how to hit a driver, so i can keep up with you lot! If i'm stuck using my 4 iron off the tee it could become a v long course!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Is this a morning or afternoon round on the 1st Fish?


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



CheltenhamHacker said:



			Is this a morning or afternoon round on the 1st Fish?
		
Click to expand...

I was initially looking for about a 10.00, 10.08, 10.16 tee times to give respect to those that are travelling.  As I mentioned at Burnham, my club has moved a comp (Texas Scramble) from the Sunday to the Saturday at 12.30 with no notice, or should I say a cock-up by our secretary, anyway, at the moment there are hardly any names down for it so it may not take place, but if it does, it will be a shotgun start and may take the front 9 holes only which could mean a slightly earlier tee time so were on the back 9 by the time they start or we go off on a different tee to avoid them.

I'm monitoring it at the moment along with our Pro but its still fully on either way, so stay tuned :thup:


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			I was initially looking for about a 10.00, 10.08, 10.16 tee times to give respect to those that are travelling.  As I mentioned at Burnham, my club has moved a comp (Texas Scramble) from the Sunday to the Saturday at 12.30 with no notice, or should I say a cock-up by our secretary, anyway, at the moment there are hardly any names down for it so it may not take place, but if it does, it will be a shotgun start and may take the front 9 holes only which could mean a slightly earlier tee time so were on the back 9 by the time they start or we go off on a different tee to avoid them.

I'm monitoring it at the moment along with our Pro but its still fully on either way, so stay tuned :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lovely jubbly!

If we could order as nice a day as you lot had at B+B, that would be brilliant!

It doesn't bother me much either way, early is slightly better, but afternon is easily doable so I don't mind. 

Can we play Scramble instead? I might stand more of a chance...


----------



## JCW (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

I am up for this Jose Fish , any later dates and spaces ??????


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Being fairly local I'm easy with watever time you can sort.

Anticipation starting to build for this one now, especially having read all about the South West day.

The forecast for the next few weeks looks okay (what have I said? ) so with how well your course drains we should be in for a good day's golf.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



JCW said:



			I am up for this Jose Fish , any later dates and spaces ??????
		
Click to expand...

The only dates that are available are below, I can make any of the 3-balls into a 4-ball on March 1st or March 5th.


*Confirmed Dates*


*March 1st* (Saturday 10am TBC)

*1/ Fish* (qualifying round)
2/ Liqdaddymac*
3/ Lincoln Quaker*

1/ upsidedown*
2/ Oxfordcomma*
3/ la_lucha*

1/ Crow*
2/ CheltenhamHacker*
3/ Gibbo**

*March 5th* (Wednesday 9am)

*1/ Fish (nq)
2/ Rosecott*
3/ Bigfoot*
4/ AVAILABLE*


*March 28th* (Friday)

*1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ Bogey Boy**


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Good stuff and thanks for organising :thup:, Looking forward to it. 

Not playing great at the minute but its a day out on a nice course.

Can you arrange for nice clear blue skies and no wind.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Due to Gibbo retiring from next Saturdays competition, I have amended the groups accordingly.


*Confirmed Dates*


*March 1st* (Saturday *10am time TBC*)

1/ Fish* (qualifying round)
2/ Liqdaddymac*
3/ Lincoln Quaker*
4/ CheltenhamHacker*

1/ upsidedown*
2/ Oxfordcomma*
3/ la_lucha*
4/ Crow*

*March 5th* (Wednesday 9am)

1/ Fish (nq)
2/ Rosecott*
3/ Bigfoot*
4/ *AVAILABLE*


*March 28th* (Friday 11am[/B])

1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ Bogey Boy*

I will confirm Saturdays tee times by end of day tomorrow, the reason being they moved a Texas Scramble form the Sunday to the Saturday with little or no notice, the club couldn't declare how many tee's they may take up with it being a Shotgun start until after this weekend when everyone had a chance to put their names on the computer as the course was closed the weekend before. 

As of this morning their are only 9 tee's taken of which they will double up on 2 of them, so, I just need to liaise with the Pro and get a latest time to go off the 1st which I would prefer so we can miss them on the turn as their shotgun goes off at 12.30. I would envisage to miss them on the turn our 2nd 4-ball would need to tee off no later 9.45am.

The weather now looks to be in our favour, earlier it didn't look too good but there is now no rain forecast, as such I have ordered a cloudy overcast day with sunny outbreaks :thup:

We do have some forward mats due to the excessive wet weather we have all experienced and we need to protect the tee boxes, its still a decent length and testing but fair course though.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Well done Fish, looking forwards to this now. Hopefully the conditions are the same as this weekend, which was perfect for golf.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

apologies, I have withdrawn due to currently having lessons and a swing that's better but not ready for 18 holes yet. Didn't want to hack it round in 100+ when others are trying to post a score.

Have a great day all :thup:


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

That's a shame gibbo but i hope the new swing comes good for ya.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Am I still allowed to hack it around in 100+?


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

We need to be off no later than 9.45 so I suggest we meet no later than 9am if possible if you want to get changed, warm up on the putting green, hit a few in the nets and get on on the chipping green before going out.  There may be a few members hanging around at that time knowing they need to get off also so the more were ready to tee off the 1st by 9.30 the better.

We currently have Western Power doing work at one end of Crewe lane, at present it is closed at the B4115 entrance (red blob) so you must come in via Knowle Hill or Glasshouse Lane (poor attempt at a red arrow) and then into Crewe Lane, it will say the road is closed at that junction but our access to the club is open.

I will be at the club from 08.30 to meet anyone who wants to be early for a coffee from our machine, as the bar opens at 9am. If anyone wants my mobile please request it via PM.

You will not be required to book-in at the Pro shop as I have paid for everyone upfront today so you can arrive and play without any fuss and we'll sort everything out afterwards.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Cheers Robin see you Sat, forecast not too bad.


----------



## Crow (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Great stuff, thanks Robin, see you there.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

See you there


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Having only met Crow before, how do I know when I've found you guys?


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



la_lucha said:



			Having only met Crow before, how do I know when I've found you guys?
		
Click to expand...

People always find each other at meets, just go upstairs if arriving around 8.30 or at the putting green around 9am, just ask any member for me (Fish) and they'll tell you where I am, I'm kind of well known


----------



## JCW (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



la_lucha said:



			Having only met Crow before, how do I know when I've found you guys?
		
Click to expand...


You cant miss Jose Fish , He will have a Chelsea shirt on ...................any  spaces left fish


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



JCW said:



			You cant miss Jose Fish , He will have a Chelsea shirt on ...................any  spaces left fish
		
Click to expand...

I have a space on Wednesday March 5th at 9am


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

See from the website that trollies are allowed, if we get the rain that's been forecast do you go to trollies with hedgehogs or straight to carry only ? Has the pro got some trollies with hedgehogs to hire?
Cheers


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



upsidedown said:



			See from the website that trollies are allowed, if we get the rain that's been forecast do you go to trollies with hedgehogs or straight to carry only ? Has the pro got some trollies with hedgehogs to hire?
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Electric trolleys are expected to have winter wheels on at this time, its either trolleys or carry, there is no definition in-between. I'll see what the Pro has but I think there basic pull trolleys.  The course is inspected at 7am every morning so the situation changes every day and the website is updated usually by 7.45hrs.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			Electric trolleys are expected to have winter wheels on at this time, its either trolleys or carry, there is no definition in-between. I'll see what the Pro has but I think there basic pull trolleys.  The course is inspected at 7am every morning so the situation changes every day and the website is updated usually by 7.45hrs.
		
Click to expand...

I use a 3-wheel push trolley. Will that be OK next Wednesday?


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



rosecott said:



			I use a 3-wheel push trolley. Will that be OK next Wednesday?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, if trolleys are allowed on that day, only electric trolleys are expected to have winter wheels at this time or we would prefer people to carry or use a push/pull trolley (less weight).


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



rosecott said:



			I use a 3-wheel push trolley. Will that be OK next Wednesday?
		
Click to expand...

Clear your PM box


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			Electric trolleys are expected to have winter wheels on at this time, its either trolleys or carry, there is no definition in-between. I'll see what the Pro has but I think there basic pull trolleys.  The course is inspected at 7am every morning so the situation changes every day and the website is updated usually by 7.45hrs.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Robin will bring the 3 wheel push one then, plus carry bag.


----------



## JCW (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			I have a space on Wednesday March 5th at 9am
		
Click to expand...

I get back to you mate


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Met office says Saturday cloudy but cold and the weather app on the Kenilworth golf website says Heavy showers and snow. Please let the met office be right for once


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Met office says Saturday cloudy but cold and the weather app on the Kenilworth golf website says Heavy showers and snow. Please let the met office be right for once 

Click to expand...

That rain & snow is forecast for Saturday night if you look at the hourly forecast.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/kenilworth/cv8-2/hourly-weather-forecast/326243?hour=57


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			That rain & snow is forecast for Saturday night if you look at the hourly forecast.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/kenilworth/cv8-2/hourly-weather-forecast/326243?hour=57

Click to expand...

Looks sunny for the morning so that's a good sign.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Whilst walking the dogs this morning managed to trip over and go a right pearler  Did some office work then got up to go to work and cant put any weight on my left ankle  So foot up, ice on and painkillers in, so hope it comes right by Saturday !!


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Best of luck to you all on Saturday. Hope the weather stays fair and keeps getting drier by Wednesday. 

I will be carrying on Wednesday whatever the conditions. Having carried since the start of the year it seems foolish to change. I'm sure it will be an easier walk than my place and Church Stretton - the two places I have played this year.


----------



## Crow (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Hi Robin, I see from the KGC website that it wass carry only today after the overnight rain, do you know what the chances will be of using a pull trolley tomorrow?


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Crow said:



			Hi Robin, I see from the KGC website that it wass carry only today after the overnight rain, do you know what the chances will be of using a pull trolley tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

I played this afternoon (gross 82) , and although it was nice and sunny, the deluge of rain we had earlier was substantial that we had 3 temporary greens! Obviously I can't predict anything, but, it was justifiable carry only today and with the sun, wind and calmer weather this afternoon, hopefully it could be trolley tomorrow but I would personally be prepared for carry only just in case. The only 1 thing I can't control is the weather :smirk:


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Do you think we will be temp free tomorrow? No rain due overnight....


----------



## Crow (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			I played this afternoon (gross 82) , and although it was nice and sunny, the deluge of rain we had earlier was substantial that we had 3 temporary greens! Obviously I can't predict anything, but, it was justifiable carry only today and with the sun, wind and calmer weather this afternoon, hopefully it could be trolley tomorrow but I would personally be prepared for carry only just in case. The only 1 thing I can't control is the weather :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Good scoring!  You're the man to beat.

I'll bring trolley and a cary bag then and keep my fingers crossed.

Looking forward to meeting all tomorrow, and upsidedown, hope you're fully recovered!


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Crow said:



			Good scoring!  You're the man to beat.

I'll bring trolley and a cary bag then and keep my fingers crossed.

Looking forward to meeting all tomorrow, and upsidedown, hope you're fully recovered!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Crow, ice and painkillers did the business, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Liqdaddymac said:



			Do you think we will be temp free tomorrow? No rain due overnight....
		
Click to expand...

Again, I can't answer that, its the decision of the head greenkeeper at 7am in the morning. We had it bad last night and all morning but the course is still playing well. Yes it can be a bit soft and boggy off the fairway and in-between greens & tees, so you should all be concentrating on hitting them straight :smirk:

It's the same conditions for everyone boys & girls, lets just have a good meet and day and enjoy the company on the day


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			It's the same conditions for everyone boys & girls, lets just have a good meet and day and enjoy the company on the day 

Click to expand...

Agreed and many thanks for organising. :thup:Forecast is for no rain so it's a winner already.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Agreed and many thanks for organising. :thup:Forecast is for no rain so it's a winner already.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, looking forward to it, should be there at 8:30-8:45.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			I played this afternoon (gross 82) , and although it was nice and sunny, the deluge of rain we had earlier was substantial that we had 3 temporary greens! Obviously I can't predict anything, but, it was justifiable carry only today and with the sun, wind and calmer weather this afternoon, hopefully it could be trolley tomorrow but I would personally be prepared for carry only just in case. The only 1 thing I can't control is the weather :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Is that Net 62 Fish? SSS 70 so I assume that means you're now playing off 17 or 18 tomorrow? 

See you all tomorrow gents, looking forward to it. Looking at the weather forecast, we won't need the waterproofs but bring thermals!


----------



## JCW (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

I wont be able to make the 5th Robin , sorry mate ................


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Just a note to say thanks to Fish for organising today, great company with fish, cheltenham hacker and liqdaddymac, lovely course and great weather, lovely friendly clubhouse as well and won't ruin it by revealing the scores


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Cracking weather today, well done Fish, you'll be responsible for all meets with this top organising


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

any banditry present?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

I couldn't possibly comment


----------



## Crow (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Great day's golf in good company, thanks Fish for organising the day and such good value too!

As I'm not going to feature any further in the KOK I'll give a quick run down of my trials and tribulations.
We were carrying and I dropped out my 4 iron and 9 wood to lighten the load, first hole I pushed my drive a tad and was blocked out by some birch trees, perfect scenario for my trusty 9 wood, which was in the car boot... tried 7 iron but thinned it off the downhill lie into the birches and out onto the next fairway, triple bogey start was not good. A run of bogeys followed until I picked up my first par on the 6th, but I'd already lost over two thirds of my shots by then. 

Nice birdie on the par 5 8th but out in 44. Started the back nine well and parred the first three holes but then on the par 4 13th the wheels fell off big time. I was just over the temp in two, hit a fat chip and double hit it, left the next short as well, chipped on and three putted for a 9. 

88 net 79.

Thanks to Oxfordcomma, la lucha and upsidedown for making the round so enjoyable.

After a pint I went back to my club to collect my new Mizunos and as it was now 3.15 and the course was pretty quiet I had to go out and play a few holes, course clear all the way round so I got 18 in, my legs are aching now, it's been a while since I've played 36 on a day. 

The new clubs were great when I managed to put a good swing on them, trying too hard.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

I bet Fish won.


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



virtuocity said:



			I bet Fish won.
		
Click to expand...

Why on earth would you suggest such a thing? Although you may be onto something


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

he should do, local knowledge and plays more rounds than RickG and that takes some doing


----------



## JCW (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



G1BB0 said:



			he should do, local knowledge and plays more rounds than RickG and that takes some doing 

Click to expand...


Yeah got to agree with that , Jose Simpson is a force to behold of his handicap


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

Thank you to everyone who played yesterday in the 1st stage of the Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire King of Kings regional qualifiers.

Always good to play with new people and meet new forum faces, I trust you all enjoyed what I think is a great, tough but fair course.  The recent weather meant we did have 2 unannounced temps on the 13th & 16th and we had a few forward mats to protect our saturated tee boxes but all-in-all I still think the course is playing very well and at the deal I got, along with me waiving my membership for the day, everyone only paid Â£12.50 

With everyone arriving on time, we mustered around the putting green and then duly went to the chipping area waiting for a gap on the 1st tee. The course was quiet due to the scramble featuring in the afternoon and with glorious sunshine breaking through, the early frost and ice we saw only on the first couple of greens was soon gone. The weather was superb, in fact, it caught a lot of us out who where wearing long-johns, thermals & base-layers expecting freezing forecast weather, it really was a truly excellent sunny day.

I'd like to thank my playing partners Lincoln Quaker, Liqdaddymac & CheltenhamHacker for their great company where there was some good and not so good golf being displayed by all of us at times :smirk:

After a glorious day of golf in glorious sunshine we retired to the clubhouse for a beer and some scoff.

I am not going to publish results and scores at this point as there are 2 more dates with matches to play, however, I will state that only 4 cards didn't have any quads on them, only 1 card didn't have at least a treble on them, so, there were some tough holes out their for some if not everyone of varying handicap levels at times!

Should anyone want to play at KGC in the future after April when we are back off the white blocks and our new 12th green is open, please don't hesitate to ask, I am always happy to guest anyone :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

grrrr fence sitting. Gutted to miss this but I will get upto you at some point Robin when your giving me about 10 shots sounds about right.

Sounds like some tough going but all in all as with all meets I am sure a great day was had by all. :thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Glad you enjoyed the day, and the course lads.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Hope todays rain does not cause problems for Wednesday. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Was a great day with great company!

Will have a round next time I am at NG offices in Warwick for a meeting!


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Bigfoot said:



			Hope todays rain does not cause problems for Wednesday. 

Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Only consistent rain over a number of days affects us, if we get a 24hr break after any wet stuff we'll be fine.

We do have some heavy rain forecast for tonight which I will be able to evaluate on Tuesday and some light showers during Tuesday, otherwise Wednesday is a full sunny day :thup:

I am waiting to see if golfandmoregolf is joining us to make up the 4-ball, he is looking for a lift but not sure where from.

The work either side of our access road has now moved to the other end, so access to the club is now from the bottom of Crewe Lane off the B4115/Ashow Road end.


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Just a short one from me, Thanks to Fish for organizing a fantastic day and for waving his membership to make it cheaper for all. Thanks to my playing partners on the day Oxfordcomma, Crow and upsidedown. There was some fantastic examples of golfing ability on show.

  I'll not reveal the scores but I did make a birdie on the 14th and a 9 on _at least_ one hole, so you could describe my day as inconsistent.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Big thanks from me to Fish for making this a good day out for my first meet!

Nice to put some faces to the forum names! 

My day started pretty badly, with a completely duffed tee shot off the first, and got more inconsistent from their! I think i was on 4 or 5 trebles, and forgot how to chip! My highlight though was being 8 foot away after a wonderful wedge over some trees, putting for a birdie, and walking away with a bogey. Wish I could blame the course but it was definitely my fault!

Lovely course though, I would recommend people take Fish up on his offer of a round, I certainly enjoyed it, and having him as a guide was certainly useful, even if I couldn't hit it where he pointed!


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



CheltenhamHacker said:



			Big thanks from me to Fish for making this a good day out for my first meet!

Nice to put some faces to the forum names! 

My day started pretty badly, with a completely duffed tee shot off the first, and got more inconsistent from their! I think i was on 4 or 5 trebles, and forgot how to chip! My highlight though was being 8 foot away after a wonderful wedge over some trees, putting for a birdie, and walking away with a bogey. Wish I could blame the course but it was definitely my fault!

Lovely course though, I would recommend people take Fish up on his offer of a round, I certainly enjoyed it, and having him as a guide was certainly useful, even if I couldn't hit it where he pointed!
		
Click to expand...

It was good to meet you :thup:

You certainly can hit a good ball, your recovery shots at times, especially on the 5th and then on the 14th show you have it within your ability to put some very good rounds together, and by god when you strike it well you hit a much longer ball than me, you hit a 9i longer than my 7i on 1 hole   So, if I was to give 1 piece of advice from 1 high handicapper to another, it would be to be more positive and stop putting yourself down after any duffed shots, we all make them, just play the shot and then play it again if needs be and then put that hole behind you, its gone, finished, history :smirk:  

Your welcome back any time matey :thup:


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Thanks for the traffic info. I am coming from the west along the M42/M40 to the Warwick turn if that helps the lift situation.


I also have a bit of a cold ,so some germs will have to be fought too.


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Bigfoot said:



			Thanks for the traffic info. I am coming from the west along the M42/M40 to the Warwick turn if that helps the lift situation.


I also have a bit of a cold ,so some germs will have to be fought too.
		
Click to expand...

No he's in Cov and I've offered but I think he's still doubtful unfortunately so were still looking for a potential 4th :mmm:

Rosecott could also be doubtful again if it's carry only, not sure how that will pan out if its only your score to count in a 2-ball as I've played my qualifier already


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			Rosecott could also be doubtful again if it's carry only, not sure how that will pan out if its only your score to count in a 2-ball as I've played my qualifier already  

Click to expand...

Surely it doesn't matter if you've played your qualifier Robin. You can still mark his card!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Paperboy said:



			Surely it doesn't matter if you've played your qualifier Robin. You can still mark his card!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I can, I wasn't bothered about myself Simon, it was more a question as Bigfoot could be competing on his own if its carry only, but after discussing it with other organisers, it isn't a problem as he's playing the course not any individuals and he's unaware of any scores so he's blind with a card his hand.  I'll play with him but in a non-qualifying role  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

*March 5th* (Wednesday Meet 9am)

1/ Fish (nq)
2/ Rosecott*
3/ Bigfoot*
4/ Golfandmoregolf*

Hopefully if the trolley ban is lifted we'll have a 4-ball, but we won't know that until around 07.30hrs when the head greenkeeper updates the website course conditions. 

I'll see you by the putting green, there's no other visitors so we can have a coffee or simply warm up and get on our way, either way, I'll see some or hopefully all of you tomorrow at 9am.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Whatever happens it will be a game on a new course for me. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

Rosecott & golfandmoregolf have had to drop out this morning as they can't carry, anyone who wishes to join myself & Bigfoot get to the club (putting green) for 9am, you don't need to be involved in the KOK, only Â£17 each if we can make a 4-ball up :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Good to meet Bigfoot again and play a round of golf in his company for the first time. It was a cold and frosty start but as soon as the sun broke through, the layers came off and the golf got better.  I think it was a round of 2 halves for both of us, Bigfoot was steady on the front 9 playing to his handicap bagging 3 pars and a birdie and I only had 1 birdie to talk about but then on the back 9 Bigfoot only came in with 1 par on the 18th to my 4 pars and a birdie, so, if we'd been a BB pair we'd have racked up a pretty impressive 46 points 

Once the last 4-ball has been completed on the 28th I will release all the scores from 3 qualifying meetings.

Can those playing below, please confirm you are still OK.

*March 28th* (Friday 11am)

1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ Bogey Boy*

Thank you.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Following on from Fish's post.

No, thank you Fish. It was a good day for golf and was great to get out with you at Kenilworth.

The course is great even though we have had plenty of rain. It can only be tighter and tougher in Summer but will be superb to play.
Favourite hole was the ninth. The look of it from the tee and you need to hit far enough right to get at the green and then hit uphill to the angled green. Great hole.

I cannot thank Fish enough for his hospitality today. Thanks for organising and taking the trouble to go out with me. We went round in good time even though we were behind a fourball.

Best of luck to the others that play at the end of March - you will enjoy it.


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			Can those playing below, please confirm you are still OK.

*March 28th* (Friday 11am)

1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ Bogey Boy*

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

*March 28th* (Friday 11am)

1/ Fish* (nq) "Confirmed"
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark* "Confirmed"
4/ Bogey Boy*

Thank you.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



			Good to meet Bigfoot again and play a round of golf in his company for the first time. It was a cold and frosty start but as soon as the sun broke through, the layers came off and the golf got better.  I think it was a round of 2 halves for both of us, Bigfoot was steady on the front 9 playing to his handicap bagging 3 pars and a birdie and I only had 1 birdie to talk about but then on the back 9 Bigfoot only came in with 1 par on the 18th to my 4 pars and a birdie, so, if we'd been a BB pair we'd have racked up a pretty impressive 46 points 

Once the last 4-ball has been completed on the 28th I will release all the scores from 3 qualifying meetings.

Can those playing below, please confirm you are still OK.

*March 28th* (Friday 11am)

1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ Bogey Boy*

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Really looking forward to this one as my first away trip of the year,  though from the better ball scoring yesterday sounds like it might be tough to qualify.


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*

I have *1 space available* for this 4-ball. The cost is only Â£17 and already with the drier weather the course is playing very well with no temps.  With more dry weather forecast I would expect the tee blocks to start moving back over the coming weeks and could be back on the whites by then  :smirk:

*March 28th* (Friday 11am)

1/ Fish* (nq) 
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark* 
4/ 

Please get in touch with me ASAP.

Thank you.


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014".*



Fish said:



			I have *1 space available* for this 4-ball. The cost is only Â£17 and already with the drier weather the course is playing very well with no temps.  With more dry weather forecast I would expect the tee blocks to start moving back over the coming weeks and could be back on the whites by then  :smirk:

*March 28th* (Friday 11am)

1/ Fish* (nq) 
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark* 
4/ 

Please get in touch with me ASAP.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I will take it if it if still available.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

March 28th (Friday 11am)

1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ golfandmoregolf*

We can meet at 10.30 for this meet as a society of 20 is off at 10.30 and should be clear of the 1st tee by 11.10hrs. I will be their from 10am for anyone who arrives earlier for a coffee or wants practice around the putting green, chipping area or in the nets.  There is a range 100yds past our main entrance to the club with a maximum of 170yds carry, you use your own balls.

As soon as the society is clear, well go off behind them.

If I'm still injured, which I'm hoping I won't be, I will walk with you and score so the costs won't change as your my 3 guests :thup:


----------



## doublebogey7 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



Fish said:



March 28th (Friday 11am)

1/ Fish* (nq)
2/ Doublebogey7*
3/ mexicomark*
4/ golfandmoregolf*

We can meet at 10.30 for this meet as a society of 20 is off at 10.30 and should be clear of the 1st tee by 11.10hrs. I will be their from 10am for anyone who arrives earlier for a coffee or wants practice around the putting green, chipping area or in the nets.  There is a range 100yds past our main entrance to the club with a maximum of 170yds carry, you use your own balls.

As soon as the society is clear, well go off behind them.

If I'm still injured, which I'm hoping I won't be, I will walk with you and score so the costs won't change as your my 3 guests :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will be aiming to arrive around 10:00am for a coffee, this should give plenty of time for a quick warm up in the net.


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*



doublebogey7 said:



			I will be aiming to arrive around 10:00am for a coffee, this should give plenty of time for a quick warm up in the net.
		
Click to expand...

OK, the 20 x society is no longer showing on the website diary so once were all together and warmed up, we'll be good to go.

Looking forward to meeting a couple of new faces.


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

1 more sleep guys, looking forward to meeting a couple of new faces, I'll keep a look out for any strange faces but I'll be in the clubhouse from 10am and then on the putting green from around 10.30.

See you all tomorrow :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Good luck!


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

Firstly I'd like to thank everyone who attended the Central, West Midlands & Warwickshire King of Kings qualifiers, I hope you enjoyed your days and the course.

I'd like to thank Andy & Mark for their company today, both played extremely well and I enjoyed my round with them.

So, down to the business.

1st 78/72 DoubleBogey7 (on count-back) (lowest gross) :thup:
2nd 89/72 MexicoMark 
3rd 94/74 Fish (on count-back)
4th 84/74 Lincoln Quaker
5th 88/75 Bigfoot
6th 83/77 Usidedown
7th 88/79 Crow
8th 101/80 La_Lucha
9th 101/81 CheltenhamHacker
10th 88/82 Liqdaddymac (on count-back)
11th 102/82 Oxfodcomma
12th golfandmoregolf (no show)

Well done to Andy (DoubleBogey7) who has won through to Hillside, shame my nett 66 wasn't the qualifier today, but at least it won the beers :cheers: An excellent match between himself and MexicoMark who had a solid round and came out of the traps firing on all cylinders but Andy put a great back 9 together of a gross 38 to take the spoils.

I've enjoyed everyone's company and it was great to put more faces to names from off the Golf Monthly forum, it was also a little more poignant today as it was my last round as a member at Kenilworth before moving to my new club tomorrow so I'm pleased I had a decent round of 86/66. 

Thank you once again everyone and I look forward to seeing some of you again at Hillside :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

The result of this regional result is temporary suspended as I have had a discrepancy brought to my attention which I need to look into and take advice on.

Please don't ask for details as none will be given, but I will address it as soon as possible.


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Central, West Midlands &amp; Warwickshire Regional - King Of Kings 2014&quot;.*

The result stands as in post #243


----------

